# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Que espécie de Nudibranquios ?

## Alcino Gonçalves

Olá, 

Acabei de descobrir no meu aquário estes dois amigos ... 
Á partida julgo serem 2 nudibranquios mas gostava de saber se alguém sabe que éspecie é , e quais as suas preferências alimentares .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Pelo aspecto têm todo o ar de serem vermes achatados ou platelmintes (Flat Worms)

Aqui podes encontrar muitos Marine Flatworms of the World

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13274

Talvez Pseudocerus rubroanus

 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Soares

Ola Alcino.
Esses nunibranquios sao comedores de corais. Recomendo-te vivamente a retirar do aquario. Eles andam cá fora mais durante o periodo nocturno.
Reproduzem-se com facilidade. E já os vi devorarem vários tipos de corais moles.
Abraço

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

Olá

Obrigado pela informação ... Pois encontrei-os precisamente de volta de um coral e que começa a ficar em muito mau estado ...

O problema agora vai ser encontrá-los de novo !!  :-)

Já agora alguém sabe o nome/espécie deste meninos ?

----------


## Andress Ricardo

deixa ele coitadinho, deixa ele comer um coralzinho

----------


## André Nunes

> deixa ele coitadinho, deixa ele comer um coralzinho



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   os corais foram de certeza mais caros que os nudibranquios ja que estes foram gratis! por isso é melhor ficar em os nudibranquios! mas o que vai fazer com eles? vai jogar fora? da-me pena...

----------

